
Instagram was first called 'Burbn' (2014) - hhs
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/instagram-used-to-be-called-brbn/373815/
======
tedyblood
Es interesante saber como los proyectos pasan por diferentes procesos antes de
liberar su verdadero potencial.

